# Flax seeds or Flax seed gel?



## Bubbling-Over (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am new to soap making and I am wondering if flax seeds or flax seed gel can be added to melt and pour soap. My daughter has very dry skin and says the flax seed gel helps her. I am wondering if adding it to a carrot/cucumber or aloe vera melt and pour would help her. 

Thanks in advance


----------

